# Look what Leather Surgeons did to my Chanel!



## Luv n bags

I had horrible luck with Chanel Reissues.

I purchased a SNAD one of the ‘bay.  It has been in dispute for a couple of months now and the bag is in customs or lost in space somewhere.  I loved the color and style and bought another one from a different source.  It was a bit dirty and I wanted it cleaned.  

I have read so many glowing reviews on Leather Surgeons, that I decided to have my pre-owned Chanel restored and cleaned.  I am sure many have had great results.  I have no clue why they spray painted my purse a color that is not even close to the original color.

I have reached out to the company many times, with photos attached and bags in similar condition prior to them working on it - and the prices they sold for.  Now this $5900 bag is worthless!

This is how it turned out:
Before 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After
	

		
			
		

		
	



Side by side comparison 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Absolutely horrible job! And I paid $275 to have them do this!

I don’t know how they are going to resolve this, but I have not heard a peep back from them - after 3 emails with photos attached.


----------



## lorihmatthews

All I can say is oh dear ...


----------



## Rouge H

I’m horrified and so sorry. I think you should drop the emailing and call them. 
Good luck


----------



## jellyv

As a non-Chanel person may I just ask this question, which may be naive but regardless: Is there any chance that the bag you submitted was the one that was off in color, and they restored to what the proper coloration should have been? That's the only reasonable possibility I can imagine for a restoration that doesn't match.


----------



## Luv n bags

jellyv said:


> As a non-Chanel person may I just ask this question, which may be naive but regardless: Is there any chance that the bag you submitted was the one that was off in color, and they restored to what the proper coloration should have been? That's the only reasonable possibility I can imagine for a restoration that doesn't match.



Excellent question!

The SNAD I have in dispute is the same color and style as the “before”.  The same style and color just sold on the ‘bay - and it is the exact color and style as the “before” bag.  Here is a screenshot


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is a link to another member who had a similar experience https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Bad-Experience-with-Leather-Surgeons.979184/


----------



## Luv n bags

I did hear back from them.  They told me due to the holiday, they did not respond.

They sent me several emails that went back and forth.  The response to the color change was exactly what the other member posted.  They try their best to match the color, etc.
They also mentioned that this bag was refurbished prior due to peeling.  If that is the case, whoever did the job prior did an excellent job color matching!

At this point, the value of this purse is zero if I want to re-sell it.  It looks so ugly with the spray painted look.  In my opinion, the color is totally different! Not even close to a color match.

I have asked to get compensated for the bag, or dye the bag black - since the value is zero anyway.

They also mentioned they saw this post, and eluded that they did not want bad publicity.  Unfortunately, I did not read the other member’s experience.  If I read it and saw what they did to her bag, I would have left the bag as is.

I hope someone knows a lawyer in their neck of the woods.  I don’t know if a resolution can be reached.

I also don’t want to call because I want a paper trail in the event a resolution cannot be reached.


----------



## Luv n bags

I called my local Chanel Boutique and they DO NOT USE Leather Surgeons!! Let me add that they have NEVER HEARD of Leather Surgeons.

I don’t know who started this rumor on Google, but it is not true!

The reason I sent my bag to them was because of the fake news I read about saving money by sending to them directly.

I am not trying to bash them - they are a family run business and I support all family run businesses.  However, this is a cautionary tale that has ruined a beautiful Chanel handbag.  I have the purse, but you can see the end result.

Chanel has their own in-house repair team that they use.  I am bringing the spray painted bag to them.  They told me they normally don’t work on metallics and doubts anything can be done with this bag.  But, I can’t say no to a visit to Chanel!


----------



## Luv n bags

So I took this bag to the Chanel store.  ALL the staff was in disbelief! Even customers were coming over to look.

They said they have never seen such a bad job - EVER!

They said my only options were to sue @Leather Surgeons or to sell the bag.  They could not and would not give me an estimate of what the bag is even worth with this spray paint on it.

I am looking into civil attorneys in their area and will send the bag to my local consignment store.  That way, people can touch and see the bag before purchasing. 

Never again!! 

I only wanted the corners cleaned and I got a spray painted bag in return.  The color looks like a cheap replica that I saw on Poshmark.

Yes, this still disturbs me.  I will lose at least $1800-$2000 if it sells at the consignment store.


----------



## Luv n bags

I don’t want to post pics of a fake, but it looks so much better than the one I got back!  

Sheesh.  And the fake is only $299.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Miso Fine said:


> So I took this bag to the Chanel store.  ALL the staff was in disbelief! Even customers were coming over to look.
> 
> They said they have never seen such a bad job - EVER!
> 
> They said my only options were to sue @Leather Surgeons or to sell the bag.  They could not and would not give me an estimate of what the bag is even worth with this spray paint on it.
> 
> I am looking into civil attorneys in their area and will send the bag to my local consignment store.  That way, people can touch and see the bag before purchasing.
> 
> Never again!!
> 
> I only wanted the corners cleaned and I got a spray painted bag in return.  The color looks like a cheap replica that I saw on Poshmark.
> 
> Yes, this still disturbs me.  I will lose at least $1800-$2000 if it sells at the consignment store.



This is going to be a small claims court matter.  You will lose money paying for an attorney.


----------



## Luv n bags

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> This is going to be a small claims court matter.  You will lose money paying for an attorney.



Yes it is.  Sadly, I live in a city that have so many competent repair services.  

Live and learn.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Unfortunately Google reviews, Facebook reviews etc are not reliable sources. I try to go with whoever the boutique recommends or personal friends. I’m so sorry about your bag. I can’t even wrap my brain around why they would spray over your beautiful pink bag ☹️
There’s a thing called spot testing....


----------



## fullgrain_maven

I was looking around for reviews of leather surgeons and I think I found yours on yelp. Did you see they responded??

“I’m sorry for the slow response to your review! We had to wait for a profile photo approval from Yelp in order to respond.

We received your email letting us know you were not pleased with the results late July 3rd. Due to the high volume of emails we receive daily, it usually takes around 24 hours to receive a response, but because July 4th was a holiday, we responded the very next day (July 5th). 

In terms of the actual restoration, as explained before and during the process, this is not a finish that can be matched perfectly. I did my best to set realistic expectations and be as clear as possible. At three different points in our communications, I explained that this would be an "as best as possible" situation and not up to our normal spa service standards. 

After receiving the bag, we discovered it had been painted previously by another company and had already begun peeling. Often, other companies use products that damage the leather, which can be impossible to undo completely. It's also impossible to know the condition or original color of the leather beneath their paints. We explained this can make the results of a spa service more unpredictable, but we were willing to give the bag the very best service we could and waited for your response before proceeding.

We are sorry that you were so disappointed with the outcome. After receiving your go-ahead each time, I truly and sincerely believed that we were on the same page. We hope the refund and the 20% discount on your next service show our sincerity.

Best, 

Hunter & The Leather Surgeons Team”


----------



## DesigningStyle

OP, were you aware that your bag is as they state?  "After receiving the bag, we discovered it had been painted previously by another company and had already begun peeling."


----------



## Croissant

I can confirm that Chanel has used leather surgeons in the past 10000%. I have found their tag in my bag after repair with the Chanel flagship boutique. I’m not sure they are still a vendor Chanel uses but at one point they were.


----------



## Luv n bags

DesigningStyle said:


> OP, were you aware that your bag is as they state?  "After receiving the bag, we discovered it had been painted previously by another company and had already begun peeling."



Does it really matter? Whomever did the job initially did a damn good job color matching! And they didn’t paint the threads!

It’s all excuses to explain away their incompetence.  When you spray paint the threads..SMH


----------



## Luv n bags

Croissant said:


> I can confirm that Chanel has used leather surgeons in the past 10000%. I have found their tag in my bag after repair with the Chanel flagship boutique. I’m not sure they are still a vendor Chanel uses but at one point they were.



That must have been 10000 years ago.  My city Chanel had no idea who they are and don’t use them.


----------



## Luv n bags

fullgrain_maven said:


> I was looking around for reviews of leather surgeons and I think I found yours on yelp. Did you see they responded??
> 
> “I’m sorry for the slow response to your review! We had to wait for a profile photo approval from Yelp in order to respond.
> 
> We received your email letting us know you were not pleased with the results late July 3rd. Due to the high volume of emails we receive daily, it usually takes around 24 hours to receive a response, but because July 4th was a holiday, we responded the very next day (July 5th).
> 
> In terms of the actual restoration, as explained before and during the process, this is not a finish that can be matched perfectly. I did my best to set realistic expectations and be as clear as possible. At three different points in our communications, I explained that this would be an "as best as possible" situation and not up to our normal spa service standards.
> 
> After receiving the bag, we discovered it had been painted previously by another company and had already begun peeling. Often, other companies use products that damage the leather, which can be impossible to undo completely. It's also impossible to know the condition or original color of the leather beneath their paints. We explained this can make the results of a spa service more unpredictable, but we were willing to give the bag the very best service we could and waited for your response before proceeding.
> 
> We are sorry that you were so disappointed with the outcome. After receiving your go-ahead each time, I truly and sincerely believed that we were on the same page. We hope the refund and the 20% discount on your next service show our sincerity.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Hunter & The Leather Surgeons Team”



Of course they have to respond to ruining a $5900 bag.  And what better excuse than to blame someone else.  Had the bag been worked on previously, the color is an exact match to a new one and the threads were untouched.  

I’m done.


----------



## Luv n bags

Pictures are worth a thousand words.  Everyone can make their own determination after looking at the before and after
	

		
			
		

		
	




When my family says I piss away money - they are correct in this case.


----------



## Luv n bags

One last thing about Chanel using this company.  If that were so, I would be sporting a brand new metallic reissue if they sent something like this back to the Chanel store.  I wish i brought it to Chanel in the beginning.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Miso Fine said:


> One last thing about Chanel using this company.  If that were so, I would be sporting a brand new metallic reissue if they sent something like this back to the Chanel store.  I wish i brought it to Chanel in the beginning.


It is doubtful that Chanel would have touched it since it was already painted by another shop.  I am so sorry that you are not happy with the result.  It does seem though that Leather Surgeons warned you that the results would be precarious given that it was already painted. 

I do hope that you didn't pay full price for it when you bought it from a reseller.  Would you mind sharing your purchase price?  Also, when you purchased did the previous owner disclose that it was painted?


----------



## Luv n bags

DesigningStyle said:


> It is doubtful that Chanel would have touched it since it was already painted by another shop.  I am so sorry that you are not happy with the result.  It does seem though that Leather Surgeons warned you that the results would be precarious given that it was already painted.
> 
> I do hope that you didn't pay full price for it when you bought it from a reseller.  Would you mind sharing your purchase price?  Also, when you purchased did the previous owner disclose that it was painted?



Chanel said they do not touch metallics.   Period.  

The “dye” job the other place was so good, who would think they would just spray paint over it? Never in a million years would I think a purse would be spray painted.

Honestly, we don’t know if any work was done prior to @Leather Surgeons.  The one SNAD had peeling paint too.  Perhaps it’s the nature of metallics.  I don’t believe it was processed before.  I think they let their young family member work on this bag.  After all, it is a family business and they have to learn somehow.


----------



## Croissant

Miso Fine said:


> That must have been 10000 years ago.  My city Chanel had no idea who they are and don’t use them.


Nope, I brought in my Chanel alligator bag to flagship Chanel on 57th street in nyc in 2013 and three months and $300 later received the bag and as mentioned, found their ticket with their name and my bags information hidden in the pocket of my bag. That was 5 years ago, not 10000. Also, unless an SA works in repairs, I doubt they know vendors. And if they do, I doubt they would relay personal company information like who they contract with, to a buyer. Honestly, although you’re understandably upset about your bag not meeting your expectations, your comments border on slander to me because you’re suggesting this company is lying about their partnership with Chanel. That is a huge claim which as I’ve stated, I can confirm from personal experience isn’t true. I am not affiliated with them but I think you’re being unfair.


----------



## Luv n bags

Croissant said:


> Nope, I brought in my Chanel alligator bag to flagship Chanel on 57th street in nyc in 2013 and three months and $300 later received the bag and as mentioned, found their ticket with their name and my bags information hidden in the pocket of my bag. That was 5 years ago, not 10000. Also, unless an SA works in repairs, I doubt they know vendors. And if they do, I doubt they would relay personal company information like who they contract with, to a buyer. Honestly, although you’re understandably upset about your bag not meeting your expectations, your comments border on slander to me because you’re suggesting this company is lying about their partnership with Chanel. That is a huge claim which as I’ve stated, I can confirm from personal experience isn’t true. I am not affiliated with them but I think you’re being unfair.



That’s good for you!

I can’t believe I am the only one this has happened to.  I’m not sure what you had done to your bag, but you can see what was done to my bag.

You may seem it is unfair and slander, but it wasn’t your bag that was ruined.

Again, pictures tell the whole story.  People can make their own decisions.  I am sharing my bad experience.


----------



## Croissant

Miso Fine said:


> That’s good for you!
> 
> I can’t believe I am the only one this has happened to.  I’m not sure what you had done to your bag, but you can see what was done to my bag.
> 
> You may seem it is unfair and slander, but it wasn’t your bag that was ruined.
> 
> Again, pictures tell the whole story.  People can make their own decisions.  I am sharing my bad experience.


I took my vintage Chanel kelly bag to leather spa at the plaza hotel and they dyed it without my consent and then lied to me about it. I even had to send it back so they could remove dye that got on the CC clasp. I was so pissed off. I couldn’t take it to Chanel because this was after their rule about not refurbishing bags over five years of age. So I took it somewhere close by and they really annoyed me. Truthfully the bag looks great- they made an old bag new again. And after they cleaned up the leftover paint it was perfect. The color was darker than the original and of course the leather will never be as soft after it’s been treated but I was warned about that even at Chanel about another bag. I’m sure if I ever decided to sell it I will probably have to list this dye job as a flaw. But that’s what happens when you have major work (like a dye job) done to a bag. Color match is risky even by experts with same dye in their arsenal, and quality of leather will definitely suffer. If I go for vintage i would rather buy a soiled bag than a bag that has color transfer or stained leather.


----------



## lulilu

It sounds as if the bag was not in great condition when you bought it -- did you know that and pay a reduced price (not $5800 you mentioned)?  It sounds like the purchase was a risky proposition, given that the bag was peeling etc already (did you notice that?).  And it sounds like LS did warn you throughout the process.  I know you are disappointed, but it sounds like it was a risk you took.  Or at least were warned about.  I don't think you lost the current retail value of the bag.

I have always heard that LS does a very good job, and is recommended by high-end bag stores like Chanel.  I am sorry to hear about your experience, but I hope readers realize that metallic bags, especially Chanels, do not wear well and are not a great investment, especially reissues, which don't have great resale prices.


----------



## DaBish

Just came across this thread and OMG ! I'm sorry but that color isn't even close. I wouldn't send them a bag ever after reading this.


----------



## jenmill

So sorry that you are upset about your bag.  I took a bag in for repair to the San Francisco store.  It came back with a Leather Surgeons tag attached.  This was in 2016 or 2017.


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks for all the responses.  I have no words left about the bag I purchased and the way it came back to me after being sent to Leather Surgeons.  
All the questions about the condition of the bag when I purchased it was shown in the before photos.  I don’t understand why people are questioning the condition.  It’s all on display in the before photos.  Metallic leather has a tendency to “peel”.  That is why Chanel will work on metallics.

As far as Leather Surgeons being used by Chanel...I can only answer what several employees at Chanel told me.  They “have never heard of Leather Surgeons and have their own in-house repair team that are experts at marching colors”.

Not sure why people have to prove their bags were sent to Leather Surgeons.  Good for you and I hope you had good results.

I never use the bag.  It looks spray painted - because it is spray painted.

I took the bag to a leather company that has been in business for over 30 years and works only on leather and suede.  The owner shook his head and said “this is horrible.  And Chanel is not cheap.  How could they ruin your bag like that?”.

What a waste of a Chanel and money!

Please, people.  If you are really interested in what the condition of the bag was prior to being sent to Leather Surgeons, look at the pics I posted.  They are unfiltered.

Also, look at the link of the other member who sent her bag in and got a completely different colored bag back.

Thanks for all the positive responses.  I am just trying to provide people with more information before they send their bags out.  I know that buying an expensive handbag is a luxury - and I have to work damn hard to save enough for one bag.  And to get results like this? Money down the drain.


----------



## Luv n bags

Whoops...re-read my post.

Chanel WILL NOT work on metallics.

Also, all the people questioning me about what I paid for the bag before it was sent out.

Let me ask you.  How much can you get a used Chanel for?

I never had to explain what and how much to anyone and I am certainly not going to start now.

Do some research- look at the completed listings on eBay.  That should answer all the “how much” questions.


----------



## DaBish

Miso Fine said:


> Whoops...re-read my post.
> 
> Chanel WILL NOT work on metallics.
> 
> Also, all the people questioning me about what I paid for the bag before it was sent out.
> 
> Let me ask you.  How much can you get a used Chanel for?
> 
> I never had to explain what and how much to anyone and I am certainly not going to start now.
> 
> Do some research- look at the completed listings on eBay.  That should answer all the “how much” questions.


I think everyone probably knew what you meant and that you just missed adding the word NOT into that sentence. At least I did anyway. 
I totally get why you are upset. I'd be mad as well .The bag is Def a different color now .It's not even close and yes it looks spray painted. I wouldn't carry it either because I wouldn't want anyone to think I was carrying a fake . So I totally get it. You don't have to explain how much you paid, I'm sure it wasn't cheap otherwise you probably wouldn't be so mad.
What about sending it out to be painted black? Honestly I think it will look much better black.


----------



## Luv n bags

DaBish said:


> I think everyone probably knew what you meant and that you just missed adding the word NOT into that sentence. At least I did anyway.
> I totally get why you are upset. I'd be mad as well .The bag is Def a different color now .It's not even close and yes it looks spray painted. I wouldn't carry it either because I wouldn't want anyone to think I was carrying a fake . So I totally get it. You don't have to explain how much you paid, I'm sure it wasn't cheap otherwise you probably wouldn't be so mad.
> What about sending it out to be painted black? Honestly I think it will look much better black.



Thanks for your response.

I took it to a business that is famous for their work with leather and suede - in fact, I should have taken it to them to begin with.

They emailed another vendor - and sent pics.  Neither company wants to touch this.  It was explained that even if they dye it black, if it gets scratched, the lighter color will show through.

I am not mad...extremely disappointed.  I am going to bring it to a consignment store.  That way, a potential buyer can feel it and see it up close. So there is full disclosure about the bag.  This was my dream bag this year.  Now, it is my nightmare.

For me, an extremely expensive nightmare.  I don’t have a wealthy husband, boyfriend, etc.  what I have, I pay for with my very hard earned money.  To me, the money might as well have been flushed down the toilet.


----------



## DaBish

Miso Fine said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I took it to a business that is famous for their work with leather and suede - in fact, I should have taken it to them to begin with.
> 
> They emailed another vendor - and sent pics.  Neither company wants to touch this.  It was explained that even if they dye it black, if it gets scratched, the lighter color will show through.
> 
> I am not mad...extremely disappointed.  I am going to bring it to a consignment store.  That way, a potential buyer can feel it and see it up close. So there is full disclosure about the bag.  This was my dream bag this year.  Now, it is my nightmare.
> 
> For me, an extremely expensive nightmare.  I don’t have a wealthy husband, boyfriend, etc.  what I have, I pay for with my very hard earned money.  To me, the money might as well have been flushed down the toilet.


I understand completely. I'd feel the same exact way .
I'm really sorry this happened. 
I also have to work for my own stuff so I get it.


----------



## Luv n bags

I think what made this the most disappointing was I just completed everything that goes along with breast cancer.  This was a gift to myself for surviving- the reason for a pink bag.  It was supposed to be a reminder of how hard I have fought...and won.

I know it’s just a bag.  But it had a symbolic meaning for me.  

I appreciate all the thoughtful responses.  And to those that question how much I paid for the bag...I paid more than any woman should pay - in rhetorical terms.


----------



## DaBish

Miso Fine said:


> I think what made this the most disappointing was I just completed everything that goes along with breast cancer.  This was a gift to myself for surviving- the reason for a pink bag.  It was supposed to be a reminder of how hard I have fought...and won.
> 
> I know it’s just a bag.  But it had a symbolic meaning for me.
> 
> I appreciate all the thoughtful responses.  And to those that question how much I paid for the bag...I paid more than any woman should pay - in rhetorical terms.



Damn. I'm really sorry. I feel for you, I really do .This whole thing is just a mess. If anyone deserves a Chanel  bag, it would be you .

I hope that you are able to sell it at consignment and recoup some of your losses to put towards a different purse . You never know, someone may enjoy the unique color and purchase it .


----------



## Luv n bags

Update:

This bag has been sitting in my closet since I got it back from Leather Surgeons.  
I finally found a leather repair shop that is willing to tackle the repair of this bag.
The owner told me he has to strip the spray paint and re-dye the bag with LIQUID dye...black.
It is a major undertaking, so it is going to take time.  I’ll post photos when I get it back.

Fingers crossed that it will be usable!


----------



## DaBish

Good, I'm happy to hear it. I have this thread watched so I can get your updates instantly. I'm rooting for you! You deserve a beautiful chanel bag! 

Honestly ,I think you have a good chance with the color black. It might not come out perfect but as long as it's useable, it's still better than what you have now. I 100% don't blame you for not wanting to carry it as is. Like I've said before, I wouldn't carry it like that either because it looks like a fake with the coloring being that off. ( I know it's in fact a real bag and it's just the odd coloring that makes it look bad) 
I think you have a good shot at getting this bag back to a useable condition with the color black. 
It'll be worth the wait if it comes out nice!


----------



## Happylilly

oh dear, sorry for your horrible experience


----------



## whiteswan1010

Croissant said:


> I can confirm that Chanel has used leather surgeons in the past 10000%. I have found their tag in my bag after repair with the Chanel flagship boutique. I’m not sure they are still a vendor Chanel uses but at one point they were.


Your right Chanel uses Leather Surgeons for repairs and it's been known for years.  They have a wonderful reputation.


----------



## Luv n bags

whiteswan1010 said:


> Your right Chanel uses Leather Surgeons for repairs and it's been known for years.  They have a wonderful reputation.



You’re more than welcome to open your own thread to toot their horn.  My thread is based on my experience.  No one is forced to read it.

Based on my experience, they Spray Painted my bag! My local Chanel never heard of them.  

Looking forward to seeing your before and after pics of the wonderful work they did for you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Ok, Everyone!

The final results!

@Leather Surgeons said they could not dye this Chanel black.  Even after they spray painted it gold.  

The repair place I went to said it took them half a day just to remove the spray paint!

They used LIQUID dye to make this  Chanel usable again! It is soft and beautiful!

I am very happy with the results.  For the trolls that try to bump up Leather Surgeons, please open up your own thread to tout their work.


----------



## Luv n bags

@Leather Surgeons spray paint job and a hand dye from a local repair place


----------



## lulilu

What did it cost you to get it redyed?  Looks great!


----------



## DaBish

I've been waiting and wondering!! I'm so glad that you finally have a beautiful useable bag now! I've wondered when you would get it back but didn't want to say anything in case things didn't go well. I'm so happy that it came out great! You deserve a pretty bag. I'm very happy for you. Hugs!


----------



## Luv n bags

lulilu said:


> What did it cost you to get it redyed?  Looks great!



It cost me $150 less than Leather Surgeons


----------



## Luv n bags

DaBish said:


> I've been waiting and wondering!! I'm so glad that you finally have a beautiful useable bag now! I've wondered when you would get it back but didn't want to say anything in case things didn't go well. I'm so happy that it came out great! You deserve a pretty bag. I'm very happy for you. Hugs!



Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Very happy it worked out well, its a very practical colour for everyday use now, a great outcome. I was very surprised anyone would 'spray paint' such an expensive bag. The bag spa and leather specialists i have read about over the years only every hand dab with sponge or cloth the bag a dab at a time. I have used the same technique to change a leather jacket from red to black.


----------



## Luv n bags

Roie55 said:


> Very happy it worked out well, its a very practical colour for everyday use now, a great outcome. I was very surprised anyone would 'spray paint' such an expensive bag. The bag spa and leather specialists i have read about over the years only every hand dab with sponge or cloth the bag a dab at a time. I have used the same technique to change a leather jacket from red to black.



Thanks!

Everywhere I took the bag, jaws dropped.  I took it to Chanel and four repair shops.  No one believed someone could do this to such an expensive bag.  I can understand spray painting upholstery, but a bag??

Anyway, I took the “new” black bag for a spin yesterday.  I am pleased as punch with the black.  It is a very basic color - one I already have in Chanel.  But this was the only option that the repair shop could offer me.   The repair shop is a fourth generation, family run business.  My definite go-to shop from now on!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

What an unpleasant experience! I’m really baffled by how badly the colour was mismatched by LS. Whoever worked on your bag after that did a splendid job! Your bag looks soooo much better! I’m also shopping for a bag spa and now will certainly do it with caution. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Luv n bags

B4gl4dy said:


> What an unpleasant experience! I’m really baffled by how badly the colour was mismatched by LS. Whoever worked on your bag after that did a splendid job! Your bag looks soooo much better! I’m also shopping for a bag spa and now will certainly do it with caution. Thanks for sharing



Thank you for your response.  Much appreciated!


----------



## ambermoon

Miso Fine said:


> I had horrible luck with Chanel Reissues.
> 
> I purchased a SNAD one of the ‘bay.  It has been in dispute for a couple of months now and the bag is in customs or lost in space somewhere.  I loved the color and style and bought another one from a different source.  It was a bit dirty and I wanted it cleaned.
> 
> I have read so many glowing reviews on Leather Surgeons, that I decided to have my pre-owned Chanel restored and cleaned.  I am sure many have had great results.  I have no clue why they spray painted my purse a color that is not even close to the original color.
> 
> I have reached out to the company many times, with photos attached and bags in similar condition prior to them working on it - and the prices they sold for.  Now this $5900 bag is worthless!
> 
> This is how it turned out:
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121183
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121184
> 
> Side by side comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121185
> 
> 
> Absolutely horrible job! And I paid $275 to have them do this!
> 
> I don’t know how they are going to resolve this, but I have not heard a peep back from them - after 3 emails with photos attached.



:'(


----------



## Dany_37

Miso Fine said:


> I had horrible luck with Chanel Reissues.
> 
> I purchased a SNAD one of the ‘bay.  It has been in dispute for a couple of months now and the bag is in customs or lost in space somewhere.  I loved the color and style and bought another one from a different source.  It was a bit dirty and I wanted it cleaned.
> 
> I have read so many glowing reviews on Leather Surgeons, that I decided to have my pre-owned Chanel restored and cleaned.  I am sure many have had great results.  I have no clue why they spray painted my purse a color that is not even close to the original color.
> 
> I have reached out to the company many times, with photos attached and bags in similar condition prior to them working on it - and the prices they sold for.  Now this $5900 bag is worthless!
> 
> This is how it turned out:
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121183
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121184
> 
> Side by side comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121185
> 
> 
> Absolutely horrible job! And I paid $275 to have them do this!
> 
> I don’t know how they are going to resolve this, but I have not heard a peep back from them - after 3 emails with photos attached.


I know this thread is old but I just wanted to let the OP know that I have had the same experience with Leather Surgeons.  They performed a "color restoration" on my Hermes bag and did a horrible job.  The bag is now peeling and the color is off.  I am so devastated.  It's like money down the toilet.  My bag is gold so I have no idea what I can do at this point.  So I feel your pain.  I'd done business with them a few times before with no issues but this was the first time for color restoration.  I've sent them an email but no response yet but I am just too disgusted to even post a pic of my bag.  I know crying does nothing to change the situation but every time I look at my bag, I can't help it.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Dany_37 said:


> I know this thread is old but I just wanted to let the OP know that I have had the same experience with Leather Surgeons.  They performed a "color restoration" on my Hermes bag and did a horrible job.  The bag is now peeling and the color is off.  I am so devastated.  It's like money down the toilet.  My bag is gold so I have no idea what I can do at this point.  So I feel your pain.  I'd done business with them a few times before with no issues but this was the first time for color restoration.  I've sent them an email but no response yet but I am just too disgusted to even post a pic of my bag.  I know crying does nothing to change the situation but every time I look at my bag, I can't help it.



Sorry to hear that.  I have a Bottega small iron that is showing a lot of wear and am contemplating if I should get a quote from LS.  Can you show us how the bag is peeling?  Did it happen right away or after some use?


----------



## DestinationD

DesigningStyle said:


> OP, were you aware that your bag is as they state?  "After receiving the bag, we discovered it had been painted previously by another company and had already begun peeling."


Wow! Didn't know the bags could be repainted! I wonder what the original color was??


----------



## Luv n bags

Dany_37 said:


> I know this thread is old but I just wanted to let the OP know that I have had the same experience with Leather Surgeons.  They performed a "color restoration" on my Hermes bag and did a horrible job.  The bag is now peeling and the color is off.  I am so devastated.  It's like money down the toilet.  My bag is gold so I have no idea what I can do at this point.  So I feel your pain.  I'd done business with them a few times before with no issues but this was the first time for color restoration.  I've sent them an email but no response yet but I am just too disgusted to even post a pic of my bag.  I know crying does nothing to change the situation but every time I look at my bag, I can't help it.



I rarely log in anymore.  Lots of online stalkers!

So sorry this happened to you.  And such an expensive bag as Hermès. I don’t know if I would re-send the bag to Leather Surgeons.  Idk where you live, but maybe take it into a reputable shoe repair place and have them assess the bag.
The place I took it to re-dyes it if some of the black rubs off.  I do use the bag a lot...especially in such a basic color.
I will not buy anymore metallic bags.  They are too hard to restore if there is any rubbing to it.  
Please update us with any news on your bag.  Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Dany_37

Miso Fine said:


> I rarely log in anymore.  Lots of online stalkers!
> 
> So sorry this happened to you.  And such an expensive bag as Hermès. I don’t know if I would re-send the bag to Leather Surgeons.  Idk where you live, but maybe take it into a reputable shoe repair place and have them assess the bag.
> The place I took it to re-dyes it if some of the black rubs off.  I do use the bag a lot...especially in such a basic color.
> I will not buy anymore metallic bags.  They are too hard to restore if there is any rubbing to it.
> Please update us with any news on your bag.  Hoping for the best for you!


I did wind up sending it back to them and they fixed it but I sold the bag not long after.


----------



## september1985

I think that third party repair places are always risky. I'm glad it worked out and now you can enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------

